
Access directly your SQL databases via HTTP. In full security - npomereu
https://github.com/kawansoft/aceql-http/blob/master/aceql-http-4.0-user-guide-server.md
======
user5994461
Look similar to postgrest, but younger project under (L)GPL license.

[https://github.com/PostgREST/postgrest](https://github.com/PostgREST/postgrest)

[http://postgrest.org/en/v6.0/](http://postgrest.org/en/v6.0/)

~~~
awb
These tools like Postgrest are super fun but in the end, I always end up
needing an API for secure business logic. At that point, these tools where
"your DB is your API" just become another part of your backend rather than
replacing the backend, and the value of that isn't clear to me.

It's awesome for hobby projects, but I wasn't able to figure out how to use it
to build a SaaS app.

~~~
zie
Postgrest includes security(paired with PG's row level access). plus if you go
the way of pl/python or other languages built-into PG(includes javascript, c,
etc, etc), you can get very far before you have to go add more layers. But
even if you do, it can still be pretty great.

------
zozbot234
Why not just set up a SPARQL endpoint, which seems to be the recommended
standard for accessing data over Web platforms?

~~~
pklee
Where is this recommended ? Also SPARQL as a query language is about "how" you
want to get to your data (the relationships you traverse changes your final
result) as opposed to SQL which is about "what" you want, set algebra. Not to
mention the super grotesque format and the performance.

------
alexandernst
What problem is this trying to solve?

~~~
mike_d
I've written a dozen internal dashboards where something like this would have
been useful. Rather than writing server side code to craft queries and return
results, you can add arbitrary queries easily to the front end. Just use a
read-only DB account and you are golden.

Is it the right way to do it? No.

Is it something you can stand up in a few hours so you can work on the things
that keep your startup afloat instead? Absolutely.

~~~
munk-a
This sort of tool would be nice for PoC - but if you're using it for
production anything and have any customer information (or really, any
information of value) saved in that database... it would be terrible - even
off an R/O connection.

~~~
npomereu
Just a little clarification: the architecture is 3-tier, databases are not
directly exposed; the software includes an authentication layer and
firewalling rules: you have fine granularity on tables & columns access per
user.

------
kimi
This sounds like an awful bad idea, but for very quick prototyping.

------
perl4ever
rest and odata?

